# Estrace Cream



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone used Estrace Cream after a total hysterectomy. My doc wants me to try it. My insurance won't cover it. Fortunately the amount I should need after the first 2 weeks should drop significantly. Just wondering if anyone else has tried and how it worked for them. And if there are any non-prescription versions that might be as effective and less expensive. Thanks much.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

do some research. Estrace is estrogen, I think. You don't want that, you want progesterone--available as cream you rub on. Then you should be asking why? My dr had me on estrace tablets for about 5 yrs after my hysterectomy--to prevent lack of the hormone. He retired, new doc says why would you do that? He said try evening primrose oil if I get hot flashes, so now I take 1/d (get a good brand) and still have some flashes, but not the change your clothes b/c you are wet kind. I could up it to 2/day but I'm good at this place. You need to ask and do your own research.


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

Estrace Cream is a synthetic estrogen hormone. The preparation is recommended to take those women, who have low level of the reproductive hormones in order to offset the symptoms of menopause.


----------

